# 2011 Ford 6.7l Powerstroke Pics and Video



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

http://news.pickuptrucks.com/2009/10/video-2011-ford-super-duty-surprises-at-diesel-truck-pull.html


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

Here is some more info, pics and video:

http://www.fordvehicles.com/2011superduty/?p=fieldwork


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

They had a couple of trucks at the Texas State Fair, including just a chassis with drive train. Very impressive looking truck. If only I actually needed a diesel. Now, the new V* on the other hand, that would be right up my alley.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

With the problems Ford has hd with their last two diesels, I think I will wait a couple of years to see if they have the bugs worked out.

Toyota is telling me they will have their 1 ton truck out next year with a 500 + HP Hino diesel.....sweet.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Ford has been testing this new diesel for 2 or 3 years which is the problem Ford had with Navistar and the 6.0...came out in 2003 and took them till 2005 to work out the bugs. That Hino power plant is an odd character from what I understand.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

I don't thank they got all the bugs 6.0 are still ****.Now this 6.7 will be all ford design.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I love my Ford but if that Toyota Duely comes out I am getting it..


----------



## Hardware (Dec 8, 2004)

I heard or read that Toyota has shelved the diesel for the time being.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I am already first on the list at my local dealership for my new one. Can't wait.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Hardware said:


> I heard or read that Toyota has shelved the diesel for the time being.


They shelved it last year, but according to our dealer, they have deciced to come out with it beginning the next model year. Since Toyota came out with the 2010 model in May of this year, it may be out by summer of next year.

He showed me the stuff they gave him, and it appears to be a pretty impressive rig. It will be overpowered IMO with 500+ diesel horses and almost 800 Lbs torgue.

You can bet that when they come out it will be built right.

He also said it will be a one ton truck with choice of single or dual rear wheels, 6.5' or 8' box, and double cab.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

How did this thread go from the new FORD to the yota...btw, when diesel goes back up after the first of the year they will prolly shelve it again.


----------



## camowag (Aug 25, 2005)

going to stick with the duramax, 200500 on my 2002 and still goin :doowapsta


----------



## blackwaterstroker (May 29, 2009)

Im gonna have to wait until they are used and come down in price...And no warrenty. Add a lil tuner exhaust and spray. I'll have me a mean truck.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

bwguardian said:


> How did this thread go from the new FORD to the yota...btw, when diesel goes back up after the first of the year they will prolly shelve it again.


i sure hope diesel doesnt go up again......at least not as high as over $4


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

marshhunter said:


> i sure hope diesel doesnt go up again......at least not as high as over $4


Get ready! Spring of next year very well might be the push for $4 again.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

^^^Yup, ditto what he said above...good to know I can crank up the processor and just make fuel for under a buck!



marshhunter said:


> i sure hope diesel doesnt go up again......at least not as high as over $4


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

bigfishtx said:


> With the problems Ford has hd with their last two diesels, I think I will wait a couple of years to see if they have the bugs worked out.
> 
> Ford has never put one of their diesels in a pickup. In the 80's and very early 90's they offered a Ford Diesel tractor motor reworked for service in their F-600 series and up and L8000 series trucks. The 6.6 and 7.8 engines didn't win any awards for latest engineering or high HP but they were soild dependable workhorses. Still have quite a few of those engines in service over 15 - 20 yrs. old.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Roby said:


> bigfishtx said:
> 
> 
> > With the problems Ford has hd with their last two diesels, I think I will wait a couple of years to see if they have the bugs worked out.
> ...


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

bigfishtx said:


> Roby said:
> 
> 
> > Ford is responsible for the problems with the 6.0 They took a great engine and put their own electroics and injectors on it. The 6.0 which is installed on many service trucks world wide is fine, but the ones Ford messed with had trouble.
> ...


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

When you have a batch ready let me know. I would love to run a tank full just out of curiosity. 
I would be glad to pay for it of course.....



bwguardian said:


> ^^^Yup, ditto what he said above...good to know I can crank up the processor and just make fuel for under a buck!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

LIVIN said:


> When you have a batch ready let me know. I would love to run a tank full just out of curiosity.
> I would be glad to pay for it of course.....


You can buy it from Chris at Houston Biodiesel on I-10 East just outside town. You need to be careful though...there is probably alot of stuff in your tank that you do not realize...especially if you have a few miles on it, don't drive it often, etc...and the biodiesel will loosen it up and clog your filter. What I did on all our trucks was run 5 gallons of bio on a full tank for the first fillup, then I mixed it 50-50 the next tank, and finally straight bio...and on a half dozen trucks and 3 tractors we had no issues. Because of this it will clean your tank, fuel system, injectors, valves, tops of pistons, etc. What I like about it is because of the lubrication it actually quiets down these big ole diesels!


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

anybody have bio on the north side of town? conroe area? I'd also buy some from ya


----------

